# Kansas City, Kansas



## Nebraska (Sep 9, 2002)

We have a company that we have worke for up here in Omaha the last 12 -14 years providing landscape maintenance and snow removal services. They also have locations down in Kansas City, Kansas and are having difficulty maintaining a relationship with a decent provider of the same services there. Anyone in the area interested.....let me know I can refer you to them.

John Penton
Penton Enterprises Lawn & Landscape
Papillion, Nebraska


----------



## pdavis2002 (Nov 20, 2011)

*May be interested depending on the size of the location*

Thanks for the info


----------



## mfritter (Nov 11, 2014)

Nebraska;1783169 said:


> We have a company that we have worke for up here in Omaha the last 12 -14 years providing landscape maintenance and snow removal services. They also have locations down in Kansas City, Kansas and are having difficulty maintaining a relationship with a decent provider of the same services there. Anyone in the area interested.....let me know I can refer you to them.
> 
> John Penton
> Penton Enterprises Lawn & Landscape
> Papillion, Nebraska


May be interested if they haven't found any one yet. We do Snow and Ice management in the area.


----------

